# Arnold Amateur 2012



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

Loutfi Ajaoun


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

I could have sworn that I typed 2013 in the thread title. Oh well.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Milan Sadek Training Log 1/2012 Back

Ronnie.cz > Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (01/2012)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Sadek Training Log 2/2012 Abs and Legs with Milan Oboril

Ronnie.cz > Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (02/2012)

3/2012 Chest and Biceps with Milan Oboril

Ronnie.cz > Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (03/2012)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Stefan Havlik and Milan Sadek on Legs


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 11, 2012)

nice


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2012)

Havlik and Sadek Legs long version
Ronnie.cz > Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (04/2012)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw this today: the Arnold Classic Brasil will be held in Rio the last week of April 2013.

https://www.facebook.com/arnoldclassicbrasil


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2013)

Milan Sadek Shoulders, triceps, and calves

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (01/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

New clip posted tonight


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Gasper Grom 6 weeks out


----------



## CrazyTod (Jan 24, 2013)

not bad!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Kathrin Hollmann Interview 6 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic Amateur 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Ricardo Correia and Alex Bardachou


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Milan Sadek quads 5.5 weeks out

Milan Sadek Trains Quads 5.5 Weeks Out from the Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

Milan Sadek quads on Jan. 12

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (02/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Hungary's Gary Bognar part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 2


----------



## kynk (Jan 30, 2013)

Badass videos


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Milan Sadek January 20, 2013 part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Roman Fritz 4.5 weeks out pics

https://www.facebook.com/romanfritzofficial


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jiri Lasik 60 days out leg pump


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Jorlan Vieira


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

David Walli interview part 1 (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Alexis Huntermark 28 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Alexis Huntermark


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Doug Madewell

 Strongman training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Jiri Lasik 5 weeks out arms


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Milan Sadek Trains Back 5 Weeks Out from the Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Viaura Centeno

Viaura Centeno Arnold Amateur Figure Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Janka Majernikova


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

George Lukashevsky


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Priscilla Smith


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Loutfi Ajaoun 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

Tomas Klic 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Milan Sadek and Martin Mester back workout

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (03/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Loutfi 3 weeks out

[video=youtube;sUwQU8bFR7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sUwQU8bFR7c[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

Gasper Grom 5 weeks out of Classic bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Milan Sadek interview and back workout Feb. 10

[video=youtube;n-B7b80l9P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n-B7b80l9P4[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Milan Sadek chest and shoulders Feb. 12


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Milan Sadek back and legs 3 weeks out

Milan Sadek Trains Back & Legs 3 Weeks Out from the Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 5


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2013)

Milan Sadek 15 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Roman Fritz part 1 Legs 2 weeks out

Roman Fritz Week 2013, Part 1 Legs 2 Weeks Out Arnold Classic Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

Darren Ball


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Interesting one leg hamstring exercise on the leg curl machine...

Gary Bognar part 7


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Roman Fritz part 2

Roman Fritz Week 2013, Part 2 Stretching, TMNT & Reiswaffeln


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Roman Fritz part 3 Chest

Roman Fritz Week 2013 Part 3 Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)

Milan Sadek 7 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)

Roman Fritz part 4 

Roman Fritz Week 2013, Part 4 the old days


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary Bognar part 9


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

Peter Baers formcheck 2 weeks out

Peter Baers Interview & Formcheck 2 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic Amateur 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

Regiane Da Silva-Botthof 2 weeks out

Regiane Da Silva Botthof 2 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)

Milan Sadek 8 days out

[video=youtube;VejTGcu82wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VejTGcu82wY[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)

Akos Dobos 1 week out

[video=youtube;yx3aP9DBAa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yx3aP9DBAa8[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)

Jana Majernikova 5 days out


----------



## sneedham (Feb 26, 2013)

very nice thread....


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Kristi Yarter masters figure

Kristi Yarter Preps for Arnold Amateur Figure 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Sara Heimis figure competitor

Iceland's Sara Heimis Arnold Amateur Figure Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Milan Sadek 6 days out

[video=youtube;ZhSUv4CofPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZhSUv4CofPY[/video]


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 27, 2013)

Woot woot I hit the road tomorrow


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2013)

Milan Sadek Feb 12 Chest

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (04/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2013)

AC Showdown Team Germany Roman Fritz & Paul Poloczek 2013

AC Showdown David Walli & Peter Baers 2 Tage vor dem Wettkampf


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2013)

Roman Fritz Week 2013, Part 5 Shoulders

Roman Fritz Week 2013 der letzte Teil / Part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2013)

Video gallery for Amateur and Pro

East Labs - Arnold Classic 2013 - videogal?ria


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)

Milan Sadek last legs before show

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Milan ??dek (05/2013)


----------

